# GERMAN KINETICS SilverFlame Broadheads closing sale!



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot:

Prices are per 3pack of course. 

DB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ttt

Thank you for your support and orders so far.

DB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks again for your interest and inquiries.

Definitely only the heavy heads as shown above are for sale.

Non of the lighter ones is left.

DB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Just 5 days to go!

Thank you
DB


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Still 2 days!

Thank you
DB


----------

